# pif



## pot man27 (Feb 8, 2006)

i have been smoking and selling this shit called pif i think its a strain of haze it is mad nice yo its expensive but gives a high like nothing ive smked i was wondering if it is fo sho0 a strain of haze


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

pot man27 said:
			
		

> i have been selling this shit called pif i think its a strain of haze it is mad nice yo its expensive


Dude, ya talkin about sellin in a place that ain't cool for that. Put it under man, and keep it away.

Not cool man.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey man for personal experience a cool name just increases the price man. Any idoit can come up with a name for dope and pull it off. All of a sudden its called "pif" (lol *** kind of name is that?) and your paying 30-40 dollars more for an ounce. Dont take everyones word for shit especially if they are making money off of you!


----------



## lady kush (Feb 9, 2006)

Well from my experiance I've smoked this "piff", it does have that great haze taste and smell and it does put you on your ass like haze. Now that I think about it, it kind of reminds me of northern lights, but hay who knows.


----------



## DimeZ (Feb 9, 2006)

PIF is any weed that normally puts you on your ass bag off 2-3 tokes, now this hazy weed you speak is haze, Infact its purple haze one of the finest you can find in Ny-Harlem-Brooklyn. WAY DIFFERENT from regular haze or any haze or dro. I think the strian is g13 haze x white widow.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

Is purple haze worth the high price tag?  Where can you get the real seeds from?


----------



## DimeZ (Mar 7, 2006)

i have no idea where purple haze seeds can be bought


----------



## jerzybakes420 (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright i'm gonna break it down for ya. PIF is an acronym it stands for Paid In Full. Like the movie. PIF is a popular slang term for haze in the north east US. But what you this is haze or PIF isn't actually haze at all. Haze is dro or kind bud that has been chemically treated and cured with fermeldahyde (not sure of spelling) also known as WET. Fermeldahyde is also the ingredient used to make PCP or Angel Dust. So when you are smoking PIF or haze you are smoking fermeldahyde. However i could care less, PIF is all that I blaze cuz that EDIT knocks me on my EDIT 

please don't attempt to circumvent the language filter. The admnistration enacted it for a reason


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2007)

> you guys are funny and know nothing about nugz...


...you're funny too...I look forward to you educating us on the finer points of nugz...


> Haze is dro or kind bud that has been chemically treated and cured with fermeldahyde


Haze is a strain. Your experiences with 'pif' may well be accurate, but your desription of Haze is ....simply wrong..


----------



## jerzybakes420 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am not denying that haze is a strain. I am simply saying that the haze in the US is not real haze, for the most part. Unless you know someone that orders seeds and grows it at home it probably isn't haze. If you live in california and have a medical marijuana perscription you can get real haze too at shops. The bottom line is that if you want some real haze or even better bud you got save up some fetti and make the trip to Amsterdam. I go twice a year at least and it is the greatest city on earth in my opinion. Keep puffin and remember to pass the dutchie to the left hand side.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

Where do I start? Better yet I'm gonna stay outa this one! 55


----------



## pharcyde (Mar 29, 2007)

here is some more information:

New York Post: NYC Haze Days Over 


Also: Paid in Full is also the title of a song by Eric B and Rakim that sounds great when high.  There is a lot of samples and it's kind of trippy.  Nas used the same beat in one of his songs.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2007)

jerzybakes420 said:
			
		

> I am not denying that haze is a strain. I am simply saying that the haze in the US is not real haze, for the most part. Unless you know someone that orders seeds and grows it at home it probably isn't haze. If you live in california and have a medical marijuana perscription you can get real haze too at shops. The bottom line is that if you want some real haze or even better bud you got save up some fetti and make the trip to Amsterdam. I go twice a year at least and it is the greatest city on earth in my opinion. Keep puffin and remember to pass the dutchie to the left hand side.



I'd love to see the 'dam, but priorities won't allow it. How cool to sit around and sample a half dozen or ten varities. 
...BUT...I see some members around here that grow some buds that I would put up against any 'coffee shop' bud in Amsterdam. 

In the US alone, there are tens of thousands of 'self provider' that nurture and care for their own individual med's, with  a passion that far surpass' any 'commercial' coffe shop cultivar. 
Granted, they have the resources, the facilities and the advantage, of not haveing john Law looking over their shoulder. 
But, where do you find the best tomatoes?..at the "super Market" franchise's corprate farms, or from the li'l old man down the street that grows a half dozen plants in the back yard?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 30, 2007)

http://weedfarmer.com/buy_seeds/index_en.htmlPurple Haze...halfway down the page.


----------



## Dada (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah -- you can buy Haze beans from just about any major seedbank. Lots of folks here grow one variety of Haze or another, so we don't really have to "know" someone who grows it -- we do it ourselves. I doubt very much if the folks who visit this forum and grow their own Haze dip it in formaldehyde when they get done. And if you are knowingly smoking formaldehyde, as your post seems to say, well, that is just... odd.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 31, 2007)

Dada said:
			
		

> Yeah -- you can buy Haze beans from just about any major seedbank. Lots of folks here grow one variety of Haze or another, so we don't really have to "know" someone who grows it -- we do it ourselves. I doubt very much if the folks who visit this forum and grow their own Haze dip it in formaldehyde when they get done. And if you are knowingly smoking formaldehyde, as your post seems to say, well, that is just... odd.


lol!


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 31, 2007)

wth are you talkn about.. the haze U get in tha US is not real haze.. thats prolly tha dumbest thing ive ever heard...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 31, 2007)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> wth are you talkn about.. the haze U get in tha US is not real haze.. thats prolly tha dumbest thing ive ever heard...


Perhaps you're unfamiliar with the fact that thousands of growers in the USA use seeds acquired from other countries. There are many breeders in the USA that have created their own strains. Some make their way to other countries seed banks.

"Real" Haze seeds have been available from seed banks for some time. I still have some seeds from a buy from Holland.

So I'm confused as to what you mean when you say the marijuana strain "Haze" that is widely available in the USA, isn't "Real".

Please explain that to me.

Also, please do so without any "dumbest" names concerning another members postings.

All of us need to keep it friendly here. 

Thanks.


----------



## DimeZ (Apr 2, 2007)

jerzybakes420 you cant forget the commercail growers in cali-colorado-ny-mia,they all have haze. From where you say? other seedbanks or other pro-growers simple, why would it not be real when the top notch seebanks are amsterdam.


PS: I got haze... lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 8, 2019)

TeeJay Conner said:


> We ended the week with some GG44 and Blue Dream.  Tomorrow we'll have Fruit Pebbles (the sample they sent looked great and colorful and smelled awesome.  Yea, we just unsealed a Lb of Piff33 (and i've never seen a bud sparkle to now, unfortunately you need to since a bright light, like you smartphone light and cant really see the Sparkles  The 2nd key point was to always know the product you are selling so you can feel confident in your answers and are not BullShitting anyone.  For example:  All of our flower is INDOOR, Medically (grown), and always comes with a sure answer.  One rack we tried, because it was short of pushed on us was Outdoor Sour and it wasnt NOT liked...  We always prefer Indoor Grown...
> 
> https://cannasos.com/strains/hybrid/uptown-piff
> 
> https://imgur.com/kW8EoH4


Uh, you know that this forum is mainly about growing right? Trying to peddle and/or scam folks on here is a waste of your ‘bot time.


----------

